# -는데



## Welton

안녕하세요.

This verb ending has been a pain in the neck to me to figure out what this does and when I could use it.

I would really, REALLY appreciate some help! ^^


----------



## chifladoporlosidiomas

hi!! you should read this:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1418414&highlight


----------



## wildsunflower

Broadly speaking, "~는/은데" indicates something more is following after the sentence with the "~는/은데" ending. For example, "난 박석두라는 사람인데" can be followed by "너는 뭐야?" (By the way, this way of saying is quite rude.) Or, you can say "나 밥먹었는데 어쩌지?" to answer "너 나랑 점심 같이 할래?". This is a polite way to say "I am sorry I ate my lunch already".


----------



## 경상남도로 오이소

wildsunflower said:


> "너는 뭐야?" (By the way, this way of saying is quite rude.)



At least Park Myung Soo said "넌 뭐야?" it in a comical way  (watch "Hot  Brothers" prologue episode--http://iambbosuk.egloos.com/3635713)

Park Myung Soo: "탁재훈이 옛날 ㅌ탁재훈이 아니야~"
 Kim Gu Ra: "이거 좋아, 이런 걸 하라구!"
 Park Myung Soo: "*넌 뭐야*? 버라이어티의 버자도 모르는 인간들이 말여 지금!"


----------

